# Rakazaa's DIY sand waterfall



## Rakazaa (May 12, 2017)

Hi all!

This is my first post and i wanted to share some videos about my aquarium.

I have built a sand waterfall using a powerhead instead of using the aerator.






Please view the video and let me know what you think?

Also feel free to ask me any questions with regards to my build

PS: i have also uploaded the tutorial in my channel on how i did the waterfall. Please do check it out and share it with your friends! Knowledge is power!

With Love,
Rakazaa


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC, and thanks for posting the video!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Welcome to aquaticplantcentral


----------



## Rakazaa (May 12, 2017)

Hey guys, Here is an update about my tank 1 week later. The sand has pretty much settled. Everything looks clear and nice. I have did some trimming of the Riccia Wort (They grow too fast) and tidied the whole setup a little. 
My tank is about is approx 30 gallon (2ft tank) I hope you guys like it.

PS: I have also uploaded the full tutorial video on my channel on how i did this setup with clear explanation. Please visit and have a look. Dont forget to subscribe


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Every time I hit the video, it says error occurred? could I have just the link to your channel?


----------



## greyuriel (Apr 22, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> Every time I hit the video, it says error occurred? could I have just the link to your channel?


They both work for me.


----------



## shoeyal (Sep 5, 2017)

This is one of the most impressive builds I have ever seen 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## clownaroundclown (Nov 4, 2017)

This is very neat makes me want to try it in my little tank or better yet get another tank just for a waterfall and plants 

Good build thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I had seen several attempts at this years ago. Initial attempts were weported as failures as the lime in the cement they used slowly leached out causing the alkalinity of the water to go sky high. 

The later one were using some form of a two part epoxy to cover the Styrofoam forms. They reported problems with the seal holding them down eventually broke loose and that they did not have enough weight to hold them down. 

In an old magazine from the 1960's There were advertisement sf someone building backgrounds out of ceramic with waterfalls built in work with either frog tanks or iris terrariums

My concern was how you keep the alkalinity under control with this set up?


----------



## why12 (Apr 5, 2018)

thank you sharing.. will be checking this one.. idea looks good.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Rakazaa hasn't posted for almost a year now. It's possible he isn't reading any of our posts. That would be disappointing, because it would be very valuable to us to find out how this waterfall idea is working out. *Hello Rakazaa!!!!!*


----------

